# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  LG G3 sẽ có phiên bản phablet cạnh tranh với Note 4

## huylevans

*Trước sự suy yếu của Samsung, dường như LG đang làm mọi cách có thể để tiếp tục gia tăng sức ép lên người đồng hương. Không lâu sau khi tung ra một phiên bản mini và phiên bản dùng mạng LTE-A, LG sẽ tiếp tục cho ra mắt phiên bản phablet của chiếc G3 với tên gọi G3 Stylus nhằm cạnh tranh với Galaxy Note 4 sắp trình làng.*

Trong một đoạn video quảng cáo cho chiếc *G3 Beat*, LG đã vô tình để lộ hình ảnh của chiếc G3 Stylus ở đoạn cuối. Khi đặt cạnh G3 5.5 inch và G3 Beat 5.5 inch, có thể thấy chiếc G3 Stylus có kích thước nhỉnh hơn hẳn. Những tin đồn xuất hiện gần đây cho thấy phiên bản phablet của G3 sẽ sở hữu màn hình 5.9 inch giống như G Pro 2, nhưng đi kèm với bút stylus để cạnh tranh trực tiếp với Note 4 và S Pen.
[embedded content]
Liệu LG có sẵn sàng tung *G3 Stylus* ra thị trường quốc tế hay chỉ giới hạn trong lãnh thổ Trung Quốc vẫn còn là câu hỏi chưa có lời giải đáp. Tuy nhiên, với độ "_chịu chơi_" của hãng điện thoại Hàn Quốc khi phát triển tới 3 chiếc G3 để cạnh tranh ngang hàng với dòng Galaxy của Samsung, rất có khả năng chúng sẽ đều đặt chân lên thị trường toàn cầu.

----------

